# Temperature set point



## Pesca79

Hello!

I have to translate the phrase 'temperature set point' into Spanish. I have thought of using 'Punto de ajuste de la temperatura'. Im I correct?Can someone please advise?!!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## lpfr

Dependiendo del contexto, puede ser "consigna de temperatura".


----------



## Pesca79

Hola! La expresion se refiere al funcionamiento de un termostato y tu solucion me parece muy bien (mejor de la mia)!

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## huggo

Como hispanohablante, si yo leo "consigna de temperatura" me lo tengo que pensar tres veces antes de entenderlo. 
A falta de más contexto "punto de ajuste de temperatura" es más natural y se entiende fácilmente.


----------



## alimcbeal

Esa expresión 'temperature set point' la he visto en un manual que tuve que leer, y cómo dice huggo, "consigna de temperatura" es una expresión confusa, por lo menos en latinoamérica. Depende del contexto en que la tengas, no se cual de estas opciones sea válida: "punto de ajuste de temperatura", o "temperatura pre-establecida".


----------



## Pesca79

Muchas gracias! ...y que pensais de 'punto de consigna de temperatura'?


----------



## alimcbeal

Me suena extraño el uso de "consigna" en este contexto, busqué su significado y tampoco veo alguna opción, mira tú en este link, para ver que opinas
(quería poner el link pero no puedo por ser nuevo acá....busca el significado de la palabra consigna aquí en wordreference)


----------



## Black Horse

Definitivamente concuerdo en que "consigna" no es de uso natural. Estoy con alicmbeal en sus propuestas.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Debo apoyar la aportación de Louis.

En entornos muy parametrizados de procesos industriales no tiene demasiado sentido hablar de puntos de ajuste o similares. Se habla de _consignas_ -variables en el tiempo y/o proceso- o directamente de _set point_. 

En todo caso depende de por donte te muevas.


----------



## abeltio

Consigna:
En latinoamérica se usa mucho en Generación de Potencia: consigna de carga 300MW
En instrumentación y control, por ejemplo para termostatos, se usa frecuentemente: El ajuste de temperatura, el punto de ajuste, o también: la calibración o "el punto de calibración" de temperatura del termostato. 

En España también como punto de ajuste: "consigna de temperatura" es la expresión más utilizada (lpfr tiene razón)

Si es un texto técnico, tampoco vale la pena hilar tan fino, cualquier técnico de la audiencia a la cual va dirigido el texto va a entender "consigna o punto de ajuste o calibración"... ahora bien, si el texto lo lee un pastor de yaks del Himalaya sin preparación técnica alguna... seguramente va a ser más difícil transmitir el concepto.


----------



## Pesca79

Muchisimas gracias a todos por el ayudo!!!Utilizare' 'punto de ajuste'!
ciao y hasta pronto


----------



## alimcbeal

abeltio, que buena aclaración!


----------



## appc

abeltio said:


> Consigna:
> En latinoamérica se usa mucho en Generación de Potencia: consigna de carga 300MW
> En instrumentación y control, por ejemplo para termostatos, se usa frecuentemente: El ajuste de temperatura, el punto de ajuste, o también: la calibración o "el punto de calibración" de temperatura del termostato.
> 
> En España también como punto de ajuste: "consigna de temperatura" es la expresión más utilizada (lpfr tiene razón)
> 
> Si es un texto técnico, tampoco vale la pena hilar tan fino, cualquier técnico de la audiencia a la cual va dirigido el texto va a entender "consigna o punto de ajuste o calibración"... ahora bien, si el texto lo lee un pastor de yaks del Himalaya sin preparación técnica alguna... seguramente va a ser más difícil transmitir el concepto.



Es muy válida y correcta tu observación pero igual hay que tomar en cuenta la "estética", seguramente cualquier técnico o ingeniero entenderá "consigna" en un texto, pero igual hay que velar por la estética y exactitud, lo de "consigna" suena algo ambigüo y si lo lee una persona no muy perita en el tema (pensando en mi país al menos, Chile), la palabra "consigna" sonará algo extraña, por muy correcta que esté. Alguna vez me enseñaron que un texto ténico o científico, aunque este dirgido a Expertos o Doctores en Ciencia, igual debe ser comprensible y amigable para un neófito en una disciplina.


----------



## rodelu2

"Consigna" enturbiaría todo documento en el que se desee expresar un punto de fijación de temperatura o lo que sea; que los expertos en el tema temperatura o potencia lo empleen no le agrega legitimidad, y la mayoría de nosotros tendría que recurrir a un diccionario.
Para el DRAE:
*consigna.** (De consignar).*
*  1. f. En agrupaciones políticas, sindicales, etc., orden que una persona u organismo dirigente da a los subordinados o afiliados.*
*  2. f. En las estaciones de ferrocarril, aeropuertos, etc., local en que los viajeros depositan temporalmente equipajes, paquetes, etc.*
*  3. f. Mil. Órdenes que se dan a quien manda un puesto, y las que este manda observar al centinela.*
*Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
*
NADA que ver con punto de ajuste.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Agrego mi modesto punto de vista.
La verdad es que a fuerza de encontrar el término varias veces en distintos trabajos y/o publicaciones, mayormente relacionado con ingeniería de procesos, ya me acostumbré a él y lo entiendo sin dudarlo. Pero la verdad es que no termina de convencerme del todo. 
Si uno es benevolente, se puede encontrar cierto parecido entre el significado pretendido en el ámbito técnico/industrial y las definiciones 1 y 3 que nos acerca rodelu2: cuando uno establece un "valor de consigna", lo que pretende es que el sistema haga lo que tenga que hacer con tal de mantener ese valor, pase lo que pase: por ejemplo, el valor de temperatura en una cámara frigorífica.
Repito: no me convence del todo, aunque ya me acostumbré a leerlo.  Creo que _punto de ajuste_, o _valor de ajuste_, es mejor traducción para *set point*.
Lo que sí, no usaría nunca _punto de calibración_, porque _calibración_, en un entorno ingenieril, es otra cosa completamente diferente. Uno calibra un termómetro electrónico, por ejemplo, usando un par de temperaturas de referencia, pero _ajustarle el set point_ es otra cosa.


----------

